# anyone?



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

been kinda quite who's killin what ? shot three tourneys so far 1st,3rd and a loss heres a pic of the team won the tournement I host 196 fish squated a 1ton chevy


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

good shootin'
I was underwater spearfishing looking for big buffs a few days ago.. nothing.., several weeks ago did run into some small carp but nothing worth hanging on the wall. I'll find 'em sooner or later. Sure wish we could tag a walleye or two over there in Minnesota.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Finally got a new string for my bow, but haven't made my first trip yet. Pretty pathetic...


----------



## TL1FAAT (Apr 16, 2009)

My first night fish of 2010 yielded 26 (18 commons, 8 buffs). Not amazing numbers but fun. I finally found a good population of buffs. Last year I shot my first, and only buff. I'm over 20 this year.


----------

